# How big of an air pump do I need?



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm in the process of building a tank rack that will house six ten gallon tanks which will be placed side by side, three on the top and three on the bottom. Two of the aquarium's will be completely full (10 gallons) while the other four will only be a 1/4 full. The tank height itself will roughly be 6 feet tall and 38 inches wide and i'd like to run sponge filters in each aquarium. So my end question is, does anyone know what kind of pump would be strong enough to accomplish what I'd like to do? Ideally I'd like to have the air going through PVC and then just have a manifold connected with air line coming down to each sponge filter.

Any suggestions?

Thanks a lot


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

The largest I have seen for normal air pumps have 4 outputs so more than one would be needed.

If you ever plan to expand more than just the 6 tanks, go with something like http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/pondmaster-p-80.html

It even comes with a splitter for 10 lines. Biggest benefit is it is only one item to make noise and use hydro. There are a few different models of this. This just happens to be the one I wish I could get for myself


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

There is an Eco air eight air pump I saw on Amazon for about fifty dollars, it has eight outlets. It would do what you need.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The Eco 1 will do about 15 to 20 air stones, and is around $30. I have been using one fro 3 years now, works great. It is a linear piston pump so is not totally quiet, but it isn't noisy either.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Now those pumps really look interesting


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

https://www.sunlightsupply.com/shop/bycategory/pumps-and-irrigation-supplies/ecoplus-air-pumps

I assume you mean these ones

or these

https://www.sunlightsupply.com/shop...igation-supplies/ecoplus-commercial-air-pumps


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

bob123 said:


> There is an Eco air eight air pump I saw on Amazon for about fifty dollars, it has eight outlets. It would do what you need.


Awesome I appreciate that, I'll get to searching.



BillD said:


> The Eco 1 will do about 15 to 20 air stones, and is around $30. I have been using one fro 3 years now, works great. It is a linear piston pump so is not totally quiet, but it isn't noisy either.


On a scale of 1/10 how loud would you say the pump is? I'm not looking for something totally quiet but my plant room is upstairs & although I keep the door closed 24/7 I don't wanna bring something home & piss everyone off lol. But so far that pump looks like a sweet deal, for $36 and free shipping I'm all for it (as long as it doesn't sound like I started a lawnmower in my room lol).


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It has a hum. Mine is in the basement near my furnace, the fan of which runs 24/7. I can't hear it when the fan is on, but even without the fan covering, I could live with the noise. The Eco Plus Commercial I is the pump I have, under the Won Brothers brand. It is also available as a Coralife for a lot more money. Regardless, I am thinking of getting a second one for backup. I have seen them for as little as $28.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

BillD said:


> It has a hum. Mine is in the basement near my furnace, the fan of which runs 24/7. I can't hear it when the fan is on, but even without the fan covering, I could live with the noise. The Eco Plus Commercial I is the pump I have, under the Won Brothers brand. It is also available as a Coralife for a lot more money. Regardless, I am thinking of getting a second one for backup. I have seen them for as little as $28.


Awesome, thanks a lot for the info I'm gonna give that pump a try.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

The eco plus aquarium air pumps are quiet and eco 1 commercial is more on the noisy side. I use to run the eco plus aquarium air pumps then I needed more air to run 40 plus outlets and I went to a Pondmaster AP-100 and I was very happy with the eco plus pump.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

http://www.jehmco.com/html/central_air_pumps.html has great air pumps, the linear piston are the best if you can afford one. But I went with the more economical diaphragm pump and it works really well. You can also get a manifold from them from 6 to 20 outlets.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Plantman; If you google Angelfins their site will have about 20 air pumps and the prices, if you need questions answered they will do that as well. Best prices around, they are in Guelph pick up will save shipping charges.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, and yes Angelfins has great pricing but the pumps they are offering are in most cases are twice as expensive than me ordering it from the U.S myself. 

With that said... I'm still leaning towards the EcoPlus Commercial Air Pump 1 since amazon has it on sale for $35 and free shipping You have to have a U.S address/box or box though since they won't ship to Canada.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Amazon.ca has the Hydrofarm 20 W version for 48.95 and free shipping. http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00...ils?ie=UTF8&me=&qid=1397920727&seller=&sr=8-1


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

BillD said:


> Amazon.ca has the Hydrofarm 20 W version for 48.95 and free shipping. http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00...ils?ie=UTF8&me=&qid=1397920727&seller=&sr=8-1


Nice! Pardon my lack of knowledge but what is the difference between EcoPlus and Hydrofarm? They appear to be the exact same pump? The only difference I can see is one is 18 watt and one is 20.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

They do like identical, although it would seem the output is slightly higher, at 45 LPM. These pumps seem to be be available in many re-brands. We can only assume they are the same pump.


----------

